# Ovulation Induction



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Peter,

I have been sniffing Buserelin since 8 Aug and injecting Puregon for 21 days now for a cycle of ovulation induction. 

Because I'm away next week I was told I had to have a PCT today, along with the standard scan and blood test. Now I have been told to abandon due to a negative PCT, even though the nurse said it was bound to be negative due to the timing. The nurse was convinced the Doctor would say to inject Puregon until Monday then go on to the HCG as planned but he didn't. He said we have to abandon and wait for IUI because of the negative PCT. I'm sure if I wasn't away next week we'd have carried on with the Puregon as when I was scanned today, I have 2 follicles - one ready and one nearly ready. What I'd like to know is what are the risks if I carry on with the Puregon over the weekend, then start the HCG Monday off of my own back? After all this is what the nurse suggested to start with. 

If I do abandon, are the eggs released anyway so the chance of a pregnancy is still there? Or do they just die?

I'm so fed up as we didn't book a holiday so it wouldn't interfere with treatment, but the Doctor told us we'd easily be finished by now. On my third scan (Monday) I turned up and was told my Doctor was off for 2 weeks on holiday so the nurse was seeing me, but she then has to wait for the other Doctor (the one in charge) to call in and discuss the findings before she can phone me to tell me what he suggests. This meant when she called today I had no way of phoning back once it had sunk in to ask any questions. I seem to be getting penalised for having a holiday and it seems such a waste of 2 good follicles, not to mention being gutted to have gone through the sniffing and injections all for nothing. At least if I could continue and got a negative it wouldn't feel so pointless as I'd of at least had a chance.

I would appreciate your suggestions.




Chux


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

chux said:


> Peter,
> 
> I have been sniffing Buserelin since 8 Aug and injecting Puregon for 21 days now for a cycle of ovulation induction.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hey Chux

Sorry to be butting in here (sorry Peter too)

My advice ... have a good holiday ... the kind of holiday rabbits like!! 

The HcG won't change anything .. you will still at some point ovulate and release from your follies any eggs you have ... so just go for it!!!! Look at this one as a bonus ... normally there is only one follie to release an egg (I think) this time you have double the chance! Loads of luck ... I hope your miracle happens.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Thankyou both for your replies. I'm kinda getting used to the idea now and although I wouldn't say I'm happy, I've lost the feeling of desperation that I had earlier. I certainly feel better knowing the two follies don't have to go to waste as it were.

Do you know when they are likely to 'drop'? 



Thanks again, 

Chux


----------

